# will hgh help me with my problem?



## keviin22 (Dec 11, 2018)

my whole life ive been made fun of for having a so called ''baby face" and looking younger than my age. I just recently saw an endocrinologist and she said that nothing seemed to be wrong, and thinks i finished puberty. im currently 19 years old and look like im 15. im wondering if anyone would know if i take hgh would it make my face look older and if so how much should i take? i lift 3-4 days a week but i dont care about getting massive stage looking muscles, i just want to know if it will help me look more my age.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2018)

keviin22 said:


> my whole life ive been made fun of for having a so called ''baby face" and looking younger than my age. I just recently saw an endocrinologist and she said that nothing seemed to be wrong, and thinks i finished puberty. im currently 19 years old and look like im 15. im wondering if anyone would know if i take hgh would it make my face look older and if so how much should i take? i lift 3-4 days a week but i dont care about getting massive stage looking muscles, i just want to know if it will help me look more my age.



No.

10char.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2018)

Lol wait a second! Kevlin, is that you? Our old small hands Kevlin? Or can it be, a 2nd Kevlin.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2018)

do u have small hands?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 11, 2018)

And do you remember us dating??


----------



## Javi (Dec 11, 2018)

keviin22 said:


> my whole life ive been made fun of for having a so called ''baby face" and looking younger than my age. I just recently saw an endocrinologist and she said that nothing seemed to be wrong, and thinks i finished puberty. im currently 19 years old and look like im 15. im wondering if anyone would know if i take hgh would it make my face look older and if so how much should i take? i lift 3-4 days a week but i dont care about getting massive stage looking muscles, i just want to know if it will help me look more my age.


kids now in days, ****ers wanna look older. Me personally I wanna look younger!! LOL.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 11, 2018)

Everyone wants to look older until they are old and then want to look younger. Nobody ever happy.....


----------



## Trump (Dec 11, 2018)

Get married that will soon age you


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 11, 2018)

Kelvin, by a house and take out a mortgage. Ye'll look like a raisin in no time.

Welcome back!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 11, 2018)

Life will take care of that soon enough, enjoy while you can.


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 11, 2018)

Bee is that you?????!!!!!!

but for real whats with all these kids and wanting to look old...you wanna look like me with crows feet around my eyes from years of hard work and long nights???
start drinking and doing blow and get a job in construction...youll look your age in no time.


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Bee is that you?????!!!!!!
> 
> but for real whats with all these kids and wanting to look old...you wanna look like me with crows feet around my eyes from years of hard work and long nights???
> start drinking and doing blow and get a job in construction...youll look your age in no time.




This. Also don’t forget to smoke excessively and tan excessively by the time you’re 30 you’ll look 45.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 11, 2018)

Damn man.... you're only 19. Pretty sure tons of women like the baby face. Just start swimming in pu55y and you will eventually get wrinkles.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 11, 2018)

My face doesnt look much older but once my daughter was born I started getting grey hairs. Maybe knock someone up???


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 11, 2018)

Grow a beard or goatee. Done. If I shave I lose 10 years.


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Grow a beard or goatee. Done. If I shave I lose 10 years.




hes 19........lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 11, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> hes 19........lol


I had a goatee at 19.....


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 11, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I had a goatee at 19.....



lol freak!!!


----------



## Grego (Jan 5, 2019)

Get yourself a crazy old lady that’ll age you youngster.


----------

